
Paying Customers - conveythis
We now have 300 paying customers of conveythis.com<p>It&#x27;s great considering that we passed 100 customers in December of 2019
It means a 200% growth in 8 months<p>We are gonna do $100,000 in revenue this year, my goal for 2021 is to do $1M (+1000%)<p>Let&#x27;s keep rocking!
======
throwaway180118
This is a great milestone. Well done, I hope you succeed in your goal. You
should share this with the community at indiehackers.com

